# Foxpro Shockwave Issues!



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a question for anyone who owns a Foxpro Shockwave. I have no had 4 different Shockwaves because every time I get one it seems to sputter while it is playing. I bought 2 from Cabelas and Foxpro has now sent me two and the new one sputtered in the first ten seconds from turning it on. I first used alkaline batteries, then the Foxpro NiMh Batteries and I just bought regular Lithium AA Batteries and it still does the same thing. Foxpro is now sending me a Lithium Ion Battery Pack to try because I was told by another Shockwave owner to try that because he hasn't had problems since he has switched to that. 

The reason I am curious is because Foxpro said that I have been the only one having these issues that they know of. Foxpro has been hands down the BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE EVER. They have done just about everything they can to try and fix these issues for me and both the Tech at Foxpro and my self are scratching our heads.

Is there anyone else having these issues and have the fixed them is my question. Anything will help! Thank you!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Never had a problem at all with mine. That sucks hopefully you figure it out


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

What batteries do you use?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Does it do it with any sound you play? Wondering if maybe a certain sound file might be messed up. Sucks though to have had so many all do it. 
Like I told you in my emails after I put the lithium batteries in I havent had an issue. Did you put lithium batteries in both the unit and remote?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wan2bhunting said:


> What batteries do you use?


Rechargeable energizer, the good ones.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is the first I have heard of that problem. Fox Pro is hands down the best customer service you will find. I read a lot of posts about the Shockwave and have not heard of that. I would also like to know if it is the same sound on every call.


----------



## 61huffman61 (Oct 11, 2015)

I own a foxpro shockwave and I am experiencing the same issue. It's almost like a digital trembling sound that happens periodically. Did u end uof getting a fix for it?


----------



## kalinajdan (2 mo ago)

My fox pro works for 20 minutes then the main unit shuts off. I have to shut it off and turn back on. Battery is fully charged. Going to call fox pro this week.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Uses many foxpros over the years, got a lucky duck about 4 years ago and couldn't be happier


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never had issues with a hand/mouth call. Now days it seems everyone is becoming a pro predator hunter by using an E-Call. Not saying they don't work and are bad, I have one and have maybe used it three times. The Lucky Duck (like 2pntkiller mentioned) is what I have. But I use non E-calls 95% of the time. I kill my share of Yotes and I'm not using a call sound file that everyone else is using and educating predators on a "blown up" stand. 

Spend the money ($30-$50) on a call and try it out. The higher end calls cost more for a reason. The cheap $10-$20 calls is what most folks buy, because they're cheap. Learn the language of the critter your targeting and what each sound they make represents. I promise you'll be taking more predators home.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I use hand calls 95% of the time as well, seems to be a dying skill to blow a hand call now days for predator hunters. I've hunted with guys that have never even owned a hand call. Kerry carver makes some of the best hand calls out there I my own opinion and they're all I use. I called and killed 69 coyotes in 12 weeks so I'm still figuring it out 😬


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What caliber you shooting Yotes with? Looks like it put whoopin on that one. I keep the pelts and have become a fan of the 204 Ruger. I've had great results with the Sierra 36 grain BlitzKing. Only have 50 left and cant find the bullet to reload. I might have to use the 40 grain Vmax.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

mostly a 6x223 with 87gr vmax, the wood stock one is a 27-260AI with 145eldx, just found a really good load in my 6x223 with Barnes 80gr ttsx so I can't wait to try them.


----------

